
The inside story of the iPhone X 'brain,' the A11 Bionic chip - MBCook
http://mashable.com/2017/09/14/inside-apple-a11-bionic-and-silicon-team/#i6Q1ovKhkOqx
======
mkempe
It is striking that the iPhone with A11 is reportedly slightly more powerful
than the current entry-level MacBook Pro. What more will it take for Apple to
abandon Intel?

